# I feel stuck.. Maybe I'll become an electrician?



## bpcrally

Hi everyone. I joined up here a little while back and introduced myself. I don't usually post but I often read people's sceneros and follow different threads every day. 

Just a quick background - I'm 24 years old and went to school for automotive marketing, this is a diploma, not a degree. 

I work (and have always worked) in the automotive industry. I have done a bit of dealership and corporate and currently work in corporate. I've been in my position for almost 2 years and make 38k a year (and this is after a raise I just recieved). It's a contract position however this company only really hires people on contract, for example there are people here that have been on contract 10-20 years. I don't mind my job, Its fairly laid back and comfortable, i really like the people I work with. It's something that if I made more money, and was permanent (benefits and all) then I probably wouldn't be in a rush to get out. 

With that said, I'm feeling a bit of regret for going to school for specifically automotive marketing. Even marketing in general I don't think I'd do again. Over the last little bit I've been trying to think of something else I'd be interested in. I really have my eyes peeled on doing something like becoming an electician, but i have literally zero experience other than auto mechanics and some basic wiring. 

Why an electrician? I'm not sure.. I think I'd really like to learn the skill, even if I ended up hating it, it's still an extremely useful skill to have. And if I ended up loving it, then there is good money and could open many new doors for me. I'm only 24, so I think if I'm going to make a change, now is an excellent time. I currently live with my girlfriend in a basement apt, and I'm fairly far from owning a house since I'd like to have a solid downpayment and finacial stability. 

About a month ago I started doing some research on becoming an electrician, how to start, where to start etc. I'd love to have something where I can learn (either class or working with someone) part time so that I could keep my current job. I noticed in the thread "teens expecting to make 90k by 30" that there are some trades people here (some younger than me) so maybe one of you could point me in the right direction. I'd love to have someone take me under their wing so I could gain some knowledge. 

I'd really appreciate it if someone could help give me some guidence here. I feel like im really stuck where I am, and I think it's time for me to expand and explore various opportunities that interest me. 

Sorry for the extremely long post. thanks for reading!


----------



## the-royal-mail

I've known quite a few trades types through my life. It's not glamorous work and lots of the people you work with are rough around the edges.

Could you handle the vastly different work culture? 

I think these trradespeople tend to start early, 6-7AM, tool in hand. Not sure about doing it at night after your regular job.

Not EVERY tradesperson makes $90K by 30. Please be really careful when reading headlines like that.

I think you might have to start with an apprenticeship. I believe the first few years are tough/not much money.


----------



## bpcrally

Hi,

thanks for the quick reply.

I've worked with people in auto mechanics, if thats what you mean by "rough around the edges". I understand it will be a different culture, but I do know trades people who aren't "rough". 

I believe the apprentiship is something like 5000 hours. And I'm fairly certain an apprentace makes more than I do.

I may have mislead you in my first post. I was just stating that I saw a couple trades people posting in the "teens expect to make 90k before 30" thread, so I know they that there are trades people here. I do not expect to make 90k by 30. This switch has nothing to do with making that much money, just that i saw some trades people in there.


----------



## jcgd

The process is pretty simple. Find a company who will take you on and help get you indentured. It's pretty much a sponsorship. 

Them you work for 10 months and then school for 8 weeks. Rinse and repeat 4 times and get your ticket. 

The only issue is that if you don't register as an apprentice if isn't legit.


----------



## Four Pillars

I would suggest figuring out who the trades people on this forum are and private message them for info.

I'm sure there are courses you can take at night, but I'm not sure how realistic it is to become an electrician while keeping your day job.

If you were interested in something like carpentry, it would be easy to start off small by doing some odd jobs for neighbours/friends etc. However, it is generally illegal to do electrical work on other people's houses if you are not licensed to do so.

I wired our house and I can tell you that it is a very dirty job.


----------



## leoc2

If you are an academically inclined I would study computer engineering at a university that offers co-op. The Waterloo co-op model is great. 4 months in school and 4 months at work. My son finished with 0 debt and is now happily employed. If you do well at high school calculus then you should be able to handle engineering.

An alternate plan, you can study a co-op electrical technology program at a community college. The proficiency in calculus is reduced.


----------



## dogcom

When you do get someone to sponsor you it may also become a bootcamp until you get your ticket. Some companies like to enslave you because without them you don't get your ticket.


----------



## crazyjackcsa

dogcom said:


> When you do get someone to sponsor you it may also become a bootcamp until you get your ticket. Some companies like to enslave you because without them you don't get your ticket.


True that. I looked into becoming an automotive mechanic apprentice. I was told I was looking at 5 years of minimum wage, and at the end, I wasn't promised a job there.

I'm 30 with a house and two kids. As much as it hurt, I couldn't do it. I mean I have the means to scrap through those 5 years, but I can't handle the question mark at the end.


----------



## donald

I "fell" into the trades through a uncle that had a house framing business and went from there(no schooling or apprenticing)when i was in my late teens....I took the hard road(have a small business now but im confined to the residential sector,limited because im not a journeyman.....but this is off topic)

If you want to get into being a electrician as a serious endevour i would seek employment with a large commercial contractor that will offer-overtime,paid hoildays,health insurance,company pension plan ect.

Commercial and residential are like night and day....Working for a small shop and a large shop are worlds apart.

Having said that thou to get your "feet wet" and to see if you like it,do you have anyone in your circle that has a electrical business?friends,neighbors,friends of family?The best bet would be to saddle up with someone small and see if you can offer them help.(even work for free)You want to see and feel it first hand if you will like it.

Its hard thou because of all the safety issues ect to just dabble from a employers stand point but the small shops are what you want to target for step 1.


----------



## loggedout

I feel your pain. I'm 31 and still feel stuck! Every day I go to work and think about a billion other things I could have been doing instead. Among those things is becoming an electrician. I'm an electrical engineer by degree, and work in the nuclear industry. I've done so so money-wise but hate the "corporate" office environment and the lack of real get your hands dirty hands-on work (and this in spite of the fact that I've done tons of site work, it's just not the same when you're an engineer vs a trade.). I know many tradespeople making big bucks in this industry. If i were go back to school again, and again failed in my attempt to make the NBA/NFL, lol, I might have skipped university and tried to become an electrician. 

The steps to becoming an electrician in Ontario are more or less as follows:

1. Contact your local apprenticeship committee
2. Obtain an apprenticeship
3. Work 9000 hrs (~5 years) as an apprentice
4. Pass the qualification exam

Good luck.


----------



## petea4

Electrician apprenticeship hours needed to write a license here in Ontario is 9000hrs, plus the local college education which spans 3 "sections". Approx 4-5yrs start to finish.


----------



## donald

Basically call "bobs electrical" were Bob is the owner....Before you start signing up with courses ect....Bob will give you the goods....


----------



## spirit

*My husband is a retired electrician*

Hi. I am going to write about some of the soft qualities I see in my husband and if it resonates with you then I would go for it.My husband is a "careful" type of person. He is independent and very safety conscious. He was raised on a farm and will always try to figure out how to fix something rather than replace. When he was starting out he drove to Ontario for a job, (we live in Edmonton) because there was no work at home, got there and the job closed in a day. Came home and put his name back on the books. You can work industrial, which usually means out of town, camp jobs where the long hours in all kinds of weather come with a big paycheck. For a few months or if lucky a few years. Then come the hard times where there is no work and if you were smart you lived below your means and had money saved. Or you can work local, which usually means commercial for regular hours near home for a regular paycheck. Usually less money than industrial.
When our babies were small there was very little work in Alberta. On one job he drove 1 hour each way and worked 12-14-16 hour days 7 days a week. At 40 below everything breaks down and you work hard. He would come home exhausted, sleep and do it all again the next day. For many months. We never saw him but we were grateful for the work. And yes he was outside,climbing 100 foot towers, and it was cold and dark.
But he was proud of his skills, can fix almost everything in the house, garage, has a wonderful wife and two good kids that did NOT follow him into the career.
You will be exposed to chemicals, hazardous working conditions and safety must always be on top of your mind. But you will have a lot of autonomy and being an electrician is considered the "king" of the trades.
He was fit, strong and the trades have been good to us. I have a steady job as a teacher and thankfully he did not work out of town(more than 200 miles) after we got married. Many of the old timers who work out of town are paid very well but many do not have marriages any more. Out of town work is very hard on families. Hope this helps. If you want it, I would go for it. But like all things in life, the good money comes with a lot of sacrifices. Only you can decide if it is for you.


----------



## bpcrally

Thank you so much everyone for your input. 

I don't know anyone in the trade that could help me out. However my brother is very smart and knowledgable, he has experience with this. He's an engineer but does enjoy electrical work. He's pretty far from me so casual learning isnt really an option, but maybe I can talk to him and see if he has any input. 

I think this stuck feeling is that I'm still not sure what I want to do. I can't really (and dont want to) make what I'm doing right now into a career. It's another reason why I wont even think about purchasing a house, I don't even really care for the city I live in. But some of the other people I work with feel the same way, except they've been here many years more than I have. And I dont want to end up like that. I understand I'm young and have lots of time, but some of these options require a lot of time, so id rather start now since I know it would be a lot more difficult to do once I have a house and family. 

I'm going to continue doing some research, and see where it takes me. But please keep the comments and advice coming. And if anyone who's currently in the trade is interested in helping me out then please let me know, feel free to message me. As someone earlier mentioned, working for free is an option just to get my feet wet. I wouldnt expect anyone to pay me when I come in with zero experience.


----------



## petea4

Where are you located?


----------



## bpcrally

Durham Region


----------



## hboy43

Hi:

Are you in Ontario? Get the home wiring summary book that has been published for decades by the same guy. I can't think of the title off hand, but it is the orange 8 1/2 x 11 book that is found in the electrical isle at HD, in stock by the hundreds. Being an electrician is far more than this, but this $12 book gives a good overview of house wiring.

If you need the title, PM me.

hboy43


----------



## humble_pie

rally i am the last thing from an electrician but i can't help noticing how many times you use the verb "to love" when writing the above about working as an electrician.

we have a national, crying, desperate need for all kinds of skilled tradespeople. Elsewhere in this forum you can find a poster who seems to be an instructor/teacher at a trade school. He laments that currently he has something like 120 good job openings but will only graduate 35 trained young men & women.

it's a good idea to take royal's warnings into account. Yes the apprenticeship could be long & unsatisfactorily paid. Yes to hold an electrician's license you'll have to join the corporation & pay dues for life.

but the opportunities seem so expanded. In addition to the better pay, you'll be able find work just about anywhere you choose. You could be working on the front edge of tomorrow's big news (in energy project towns, for example.)

nor are the companions always rough. There is a BC carpenter in this forum who writes as elegantly as a Giller prize novelist. All the trades persons posting in this forum seem to be literate, thoughtful young people.

can you find a trade school where you can start studying at night. Someone else has suggested a coop college with a strong trades program, also an excellent suggestion.

(note to Four Pillars: if ever you disappear, we'll know it was a case of electrocution by home-wired kitchen light switchh.)


----------



## Four Pillars

humble_pie said:


> (note to Four Pillars: if ever you disappear, we'll know it was a case of electrocution by home-wired kitchen light switchh.)


Lol - I hope that is not the case.

For the record, I bought a couple of electrical books plus the standards handbook for Ontario. All the work was inspected by a city inspector and passed with flying colours.

It was an interesting project, a great learning experience and I don't plan to do it ever again unless I was able to work on it full time or close to it.

Just the learning about codes and planning the circuits etc took quite a bit of time. The actual wiring was very time consuming. 

The first few outlets/switchs are kind of fun, but if you have to do 30-40 outlets, the novelty wears off pretty quickly.

Some of the circuits were fairly challenging and interesting - for example a set of lights that have three different switches that can activate them.

Did I mention it was very dirty?? 

I really liked Spirit's comment - the work conditions can be extremely varied.


----------



## the-royal-mail

petea4 said:


> Electrician apprenticeship hours needed to write a license here in Ontario is 9000hrs, plus the local college education which spans 3 "sections". Approx 4-5yrs start to finish.


Sounds like what I've heard, yes.

To the OP, it sounds like your problem is two-pronged (sorry couldn't resist).

On one hand you are not happy with current job but OTOH are you sure an electrician is really what you want to do? How did you come to that conclusion? I almost get the impression from your tone that you may be better served talking to some sort of career counsellor. Our economy is so diverse and if you're going to spend years learning something it seems to me you should FIRST explore other avenues (through research, meetings with career people etc) before implementing and spending money on the electrician's post.

In your situation, I'm not sure you would want to quit your current job to get your electrician's papers, yet you may have to do that at some point.

Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## humble_pie

watt an interesting message from spirit about life & times as a volt shooter in the circuit biz.

obviously there is a dark side to the hi-pay northern camp jobs & spirit sets this forth. I'm tempted to say that one important reason why mister spirit had a great life is that he had missus spirit for a wife ...

there are plenty of other trades, though. I should have been a cabinetmaker. It would be wonderful to be able to restore valuable antique furniture.


----------



## Four Pillars

humble_pie said:


> watt an interesting message


Lol - horrible.


----------



## spirit

*I agree*

Yes, Mr. Spirits is a happy man. I tell him that every day
Seriously, the job today is much more complicated than it used to be. It requires a great deal of intelligence and some of the most successful people are those who never buy into the hype and just get the job done. Suit up and show up. 
I work with young people in a high school. I see young talented people who are always waiting for someone to tell them what to do. They spend more time figuring out how to make the job easy rather than doing the hard work of doing. I see other kids plug away. I know who will be successful and it is not always the first group. I am reminded of the old phrase 1% inspiration 99% perspiration. Which one are you?
If you want a career change then get yourself to your local tradeschool and talk to a councellor. As an adult student they can tell you what upgrading you will need to qualify. 30 years ago you needed Math 30 I'm sure the requirements are more stringent now. If you are living in a basement suite now you are at least 1/2 way there. You will be living that way for 4 years at least as you are apprenticing. And are you prepared to live away from home working a job and coming home every other week or so. Is your girlfriend ready to give up a life of convenience in order for you to do this. Is she ready to assume the responsibility of carrying on while you study, work out of town etc. Finally, just do it


----------



## Eder

Apprenticeship is a perfect spot for younger people. Electrical apprentice will get 60% of journeyman rate for the 1st year then increasing 10% every year till you become journeyman.

Find a job as a 1st year apprentice 1st. You will be able to get credit for any hours you work previous to your registration with the apprenticeship board.

You do not need to stay with the same employer, the requirement year to year is total hours (like 1200 hours/year) to qualify to attend school. It would be best to stay in the same province though to complete your training.

If I was young (16-30) I would head straight for Fort McMurray for 10 years. (I went to Uranium City as a youth as a tradesman and made a sh*t load of cash)

If your not a union bum or canine seducer expect to be running jobs in 10 years and make huge coin along with perks like vehicles,lodging etc.

Or go the route I did...self employed and quickly retired at 53.Trades open so many doors for people with ambition and also allow a good middle class existence for those with little ambition.


----------



## bpcrally

Great everyone, keep it coming.

Why electrician? Not sure to tell you the truth. something about it interests me. I have some basic automotive skills that i have learned from highschool, and my own do-it-yourself jobs as my car is my hobby. This has provided me with a little bit and I do actually enjoy it. 

edit - i do realize that automotive would greatly vary from others. but i'm just saying thats about all i have.

Would i enjoy it in a day to day situation? I'm not sure. And making a change is a scary thing, but I think it must be done. My girlfriend is very supportive and wants me to be happy, becuase she knows that I'm not full happy in what im doing now. It's been a great experience and stepping stone, but I think its time for new directions.

I think the only way for me to find out if I like it or hate it will to be able to volunteer my time and get some hands on experience. For all I know I could do it for a day and decide its not for me.


----------



## bpcrally

I also found this. and there seems to be a lot of good information here as well:

http://www.ecao.org/Faq.asp?categoryId=8


----------



## andrewf

spirit said:


> Yes, Mr. Spirits is a happy man. I tell him that every day
> Seriously, the job today is much more complicated than it used to be. It requires a great deal of intelligence and some of the most successful people are those who never buy into the hype and just get the job done. Suit up and show up.
> I work with young people in a high school. I see young talented people who are always waiting for someone to tell them what to do. They spend more time figuring out how to make the job easy rather than doing the hard work of doing. I see other kids plug away. I know who will be successful and it is not always the first group. I am reminded of the old phrase 1% inspiration 99% perspiration. Which one are you?
> If you want a career change then get yourself to your local tradeschool and talk to a councellor. As an adult student they can tell you what upgrading you will need to qualify. 30 years ago you needed Math 30 I'm sure the requirements are more stringent now. If you are living in a basement suite now you are at least 1/2 way there. You will be living that way for 4 years at least as you are apprenticing. And are you prepared to live away from home working a job and coming home every other week or so. Is your girlfriend ready to give up a life of convenience in order for you to do this. Is she ready to assume the responsibility of carrying on while you study, work out of town etc. Finally, just do it


This is funny. One of my dad's favourite idioms was "Work smart, not hard." Effort is nothing if it isn't pointed in the right direction. Brute force is sometimes the only solution, but if it isn't, it is usually the worst.


----------



## jcgd

It is work smart, not hard IMO. I'm a journeyman electrician at 23. I got started by accident but this is my story. 

Worked in the shop of a large commercial company for eight months delivering tools and materials. The boss thought that it was good prep for an electrician so he offered to credit me my hours, about 900. I filled out the paperwork to get indentured and sent it off to the local apprenticeship bureau. I started pretty quick out in the field and found out that knowing all the tools and materials gave me a huge head start. If you are not comfortable with drills and various hand tools the first few months can be very awkward. You are said to be "green" when you are new to the job. Some people don't really seem green while others never get the hang of it. (Ie. Meant to be white collar) 

As an apprentice you are either a 1st, 2nd, 3rd or 4th year. Never heard of a 5th year. Each year takes about a year to complete but some people drag it out. If you take too long or fail school too many time they will kick you out, after some warning of course. Each year you work for 1500 hours and then go to school for eight weeks. The last year is around 1250 hours and 12 weeks of school. 

The work can be hard but the school is basic at most. Think grade 10 math. Keep in mind many school dropouts end up in the trades. The biggest thing is the lack of room for error. If you screw up badly with electricity you die.


----------



## dogcom

"Work smart, not hard." Andrewf your dad is right on and this goes for everyone. As we get older we need to work smarter as we don't have the same energy as the younger people. 

You look how hard the players work in the junior hockey league they skate like crazy. Then they move up to the NHL and it looks slow in comparison but the difference is the NHL players are in position and working smarter and are not spending a lot of effort skating all over the place.


----------



## bpcrally

There is so much information on all of this. It's really overwhelming. I get the 9000 hours but not the in-class portions, do they come first, or later?

I found this site:
http://www.apprenticesearch.com/

And ive been trying to learn a lot about getting started off of that. But I believe what i need to do first is pre-apprentiship training before i can actually start my apprentiship? Meaning I'd have to go back to school before I could start? I'm not really in a position where I can leave my job and go to school.

On this site it states how to start an apprentiship. it looks like i either have to be in college, or start with a pre-apprentiship training program

http://www.tcu.gov.on.ca/eng/employmentontario/training/pathways.html

So many questions. So much information.


----------



## the-royal-mail

bpcrally said:


> I'm not really in a position where I can leave my job...


As I said earlier, I suspect that will be your biggest obstacle.


----------



## Eder

bpcrally said:


> And ive been trying to learn a lot about getting started off of that. But I believe what i need to do first is pre-apprentiship training before i can actually start my apprentiship? Meaning I'd have to go back to school before I could start? I'm not really in a position where I can leave my job and go to school.
> 
> On this site it states how to start an apprentiship. it looks like i either have to be in college, or start with a pre-apprentiship training program
> 
> http://www.tcu.gov.on.ca/eng/employmentontario/training/pathways.html
> 
> So many questions. So much information.


I already told you how to apprentice. Go find a job as an electrical apprentice with any contractor or for that matter you can apprentice working under the direct supervision of any journeyman.you will start at a wage 60% of journeyman rate so in Calgary that would be about $20/hour.

The employer will get you registered, and if you prove not to be useless will also pay your reimbursable 1st year tuition.

The beauty of apprenticeship is that you collect UI while you attend school 2 months a year so in reality you get paid to learn.

Try not to do it as a union employee as this just adds more cost(dues), less wage and advancement upside,and reduces flexibility. You can always join a union after you get your ticket...they'll take anyone.


----------



## bpcrally

Eder said:


> I already told you how to apprentice. Go find a job as an electrical apprentice with any contractor or for that matter you can apprentice working under the direct supervision of any journeyman.you will start at a wage 60% of journeyman rate so in Calgary that would be about $20/hour.
> 
> The employer will get you registered, and if you prove not to be useless will also pay your reimbursable 1st year tuition.
> 
> The beauty of apprenticeship is that you collect UI while you attend school 2 months a year so in reality you get paid to learn.
> 
> Try not to do it as a union employee as this just adds more cost(dues), less wage and advancement upside,and reduces flexibility. You can always join a union after you get your ticket...they'll take anyone.


Hi, sorry. I didn't overlook your first post. But when I started reading more into how to get started, all of this pre-apprentiship stuff came up, college courses etc. So I was confused.

Thanks for clarifying. I will have to start looking and go from there.


----------



## Eder

Trust me...if you graduated grade 12 you are overqualified to begin apprenticeship. Good luck with your search.


----------



## bpcrally

Eder said:


> Trust me...if you graduated grade 12 you are overqualified to begin apprenticeship. Good luck with your search.


Ok great. Thanks. I will begin my search. I imagine finding someone to take me to start is going to be difficult. 

Thanks again for your help everyone. And if anyone can offer any other advice or recommendations please do share them or PM me.


----------



## sags

I recently read an article that the biggest obstacle to entry into the trades is finding a company willing to apprentice a young person. There are lots of kids graduating from private "trade schools" who can't find anyone to apprentice them.

I would check out apprenticeship opportunities from employers, before I quit my job.


----------



## bpcrally

^ No worries, i wont be quitting my job until I find something. That wouldn't be a smart move if I did.

On a side note. I was talking to someone last night and it turns out their friend is an apprentice electrician, and just started. He said that they start out really low pay, he said his friend is at $12.50 an hour. Does this sound right? He was saying its not until youre a 3 or 4 year that you start making over $20..

Right now I make about 19, so 12.50 would be quite the hit. I mean, long term id be better off pay wise, but it would just make things really tight for the next few years..


----------



## the-royal-mail

My friend is an electrician and spent a long career doing that work. He has a pension but never made more than $40K/year. Up at 3:45AM daily for 30 years. We discussed your situation last night and unless you are willing to quit your job this is going to be an uphill battle for you all the way. This type of move is more appropriate for 17-18 year olds leaving home, getting started, willing to live in basement with no mortgage or other payments or family to take care of. In your case I believe you are too far along in present career, you've established yourself in life etc. As you say, are you willing to give up your entire lifestyle to work for barely more than minimum wage? You've got 5 years ahead of you with low wages and tough decisions to make. How is that an improvement to present situation?

Somehow I just don't feel this is the right thing for you. I really think you should get off the 'net and talk to a career counseller to discuss other ideas with a professional face to face. Even spend some time down at HRDC, they have lots of documents and resources to help explore careers.

Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Four Pillars

Royal makes some good points.

Alternatively, I'd say that if you are going to change careers - now is the easiest time. It only gets harder as you get older.


----------



## Eder

The apprentice contract calls for 60% of journeyman rate for 1st year employees. I don't know where journeyman electricians or any tradesmen are only making $20, the rate should be about $38 plus benefits.

We pay our 1st year carpenters about $19 to start. !st year electrical apprentices should be a bit higher. Every subsequent year you get a 10% raise (perhaps more if journeyman rate increased during the year)

Tradesmen wanting the 8-4:30 5 days/week job will make about $75k-80k/year plus stat & holiday pay adding another 7k or so.
This is in Alberta...other provinces are higher some are lower.
Institutional & commercial work generally pays better than residential work.

The work is not hard and demand is high. In the last few years we have been forced to sponsor tradesmen from UK,Poland,and Mexico to fill spots available in Alberta.

Anyone who says the future for construction trades is poor is out of touch with reality. I feel quite strongly about the suitability of trades for young people , we need them in our industry.


----------



## Eder

the-royal-mail said:


> My friend is an electrician and spent a long career doing that work. He has a pension but never made more than $40K/year. Up at 3:45AM daily for 30 years.


It looks like he must have retired in the 80's since he never made over $19/hour?

Up at 3:45 am means in the bar by 1:30pm. Most of our jobs start at 7:30 am to 4:00 pm...none would start before 7:00am...there are noise bylaws. Maybe your friend had a long commute?


----------



## jcgd

It's 50% for first year, then 60%, 70%, 80% as a fourth year and then journeyman. My rate is $36.50 for commercial. Residential is usually less, maybe $34 or so. 

You can't really work part time. It's usually all or nothing.


----------



## the-royal-mail

Yes, he had a long commute into the big city. Needed to get there early not only for the start of his shift (he was the foreman and had to be there before everyone else to get their assignments ready) but also to have a chance of finding parking in a congested downtown. It was for a big company so noise wasn't an issue as they were usually working inside. Yes, he retired quite a few years ago but still did part time work closer to home a few years after.


----------



## bpcrally

I dont plan on working part time.. This is something that If i could find a first year apprentiship position, id be willing to quit my job and switch into that at full time. 

Royal, thanks for the info. You haven't burst my bubble, and I do need realistic information to help make my decision, whether its good or disappointing. I am a little shocked that your friend has worked 30 years and still makes under 40k though? especially at those hours.. 

My girlfriend has a friend who does interior design and renovations. She has an electrician and we're going to see if I can atleast talk to him.


----------



## Eder

If you live in Ontario here's some wage info for your income expectations


According to The Electrical Contractors Association of Ontario http://www.ecao.org/Faq.asp?categoryId=8#49 a unionized first year apprentice electrician wage package in Ontario (effective May 1, 2008-April 30, 2009) ranges from $19.70 to $24.81 per hour depending on the local union jurisdiction.

A unionized journeyman electrician wage package in Ontario (effective May 1, 2008-April 30, 2009) ranges from $49.93 to $51.89 per hour depending on the local union jurisdiction. Last Updated: 1-12-2009

Heres Alberta agreement

http://www.ecaa.ab.ca/agreement.pdf

Page 29 is wage scales....1st year starts at $21.59 journeyman is $43.17


----------



## bpcrally

Right, I read that same thing in the FAQ as well. However that is unionized, im not sure how much of a difference non-union would be. Or if its just by what the company/person decides to pay you..


----------



## jcgd

The info in my post above is non-union. In Alberta I'd rather take my chances as a hard worker than be laid off before the lazy old guy when working union.


----------



## Eder

jcgd said:


> The info in my post above is non-union. In Alberta I'd rather take my chances as a hard worker than be laid off before the lazy old guy when working union.


You are quite right...your chance of moving up is much greater as well. Our company is a non union general contractor...we do commercial,institutional and civil work. We pay many of our best guys union rate + 15% and they were worth that.


----------



## jcgd

We don't have a lot of union work in the city so that's another reason. I know many industrial guys are making around $45 an hour as journeymen. However, for that you usually go up north and live in camps. No thanks for me. 

Just a heads up, the average joe claiming to make more than that is usually basing it off working an extra 20 hours a week. So, much of the income is at 1.5x or 2x your hourly rate. Some people have habits of leaving out the fact they worked 150 hours in two weeks when they say they make $60/ hour.


----------



## sags

Some places tell people they are going to "apprentice" them, but never seem to get around to doing the paperwork. They are really looking for cheap labour and have no intention of ever signing up for apprenticeship program as it means they have to pay standardized wages and benefits, have to let the employee go to school as necessary, and have to keep records.

This "we will apprentice you later" routine is prevalent in the trades.


----------



## jcgd

Good point. Serious companies will have the hiring process include the indenturing paperwork. I believe it is illegal for companies to be employing someone for specialized work (like electrical) without them being registered. You really only have a grace of three months or so before it becomes an issue. If you aren't indentured by that point you need to work with the employer or move on.


----------



## DanFo

Every now in then you get lucky, I got grandfathered into a trade and got the apprenticeship grant (2k) for basically signing my name.


----------



## jcgd

Haha, the help you get nowadays is insane. I got $1000 for my second year and $2000 when i got my ticket. I procrastinated so much I missed the $1000 for first year. Whoops. And when you are in school you collect employment insurance AAAAANNNDDD my benefits reimbursed me for 80% of my tuition costs.

Doing my schooling was a very well paid vacation. The last year I tutored to make some extra dough, resulting in getting paid for studying.

If you are into the work, it's hard to go wrong with the trades.


----------



## donald

Have you thought about civil jobs like fireman/police/post office ect.Some of those blue collar jobs pay very well!

I know several fireman who "network there crew for trade jobs'' they are the bane for a sub like me who does it for a living.(price choppers)having said that thou its a free world.My friend who is with the fire department makes i believe about 65-75k a yr and works the 4 on 4 off,and he will pick-up work on his off days if he wants-there into demo/re roofing/fence and deck building ect.He was saying he probably pockets another 12-16 k a yr if he wishes.(hint-cash money)


----------



## DanFo

My bro got grants from both the gov and the province.... think you get the fed grant when you go interprovincal


----------



## bpcrally

Great information. I've begun my hunting. I'm going to see if I can find a journeyman who will let me help him out to atleast get some hours started.. I'm not sure if he/she would HAVE to pay me? I'm asking becuase I'd love to find someone who does side jobs, and volunteer my time to assist them and learn. This way its no expense to him, they have an assistant, and i get started on my hours. 

Thoughts?


----------



## donald

Go for it,you will get paid(sure of it)just dont approch them right off the bat with stating "whats in it for me".

Go to contractor supply houses and see if anybodys interested(thats where "we" hang-out)

Call guys that have ads in print/media promoting themselfs.

Go to sub-divisions and approch guys.

Coffee shops.

Good luck,hope it works out for you.


----------



## bpcrally

So Friday night I had the opportunity to talk to an electrician. He does mostly industrial stuff and was able to give me a couple hours of his time to talk about the process, job itself etc. The only thing is, he's Union, so some of the things would be different than going non union. He's not a huge pro-union guy, it's just how he got in, and he said it works for him.

Anyways I'm still sure I want to get into this. And now this guy might see about helping. He wanted me to decided which way id like to go, and do some research. He said if it was union, he'll talk to his boss. He said if I want to go non-union, he knows some guys and will talk to them. 

He figures nobody will be hiring until the new year either way, which is fine. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## the-royal-mail

Well done. Your first step demonstrates the power of networking and it applies to most facets of life and work. Good luck, see how it goes and obviously don't quit your dayjob yet.


----------



## humble_pie

way to go crally. I have no specific info or suggestions but i'd hire a person like you for these reasons:

1) initiative
2) eager to learn
3) plucky, ie willing to take reasonable risks for a well-planned change
4) mature attitude focused on the work to be done rather than "gimme"

i do think any employer you work for should pay you even if it is a modest sum. If you are volunteering to begin with, perhaps you could negotiate a set number of volunteer hours, after which payment would begin.


----------



## SimplyInvesting

Hi bpcrally,

You might be feeling "stuck" because you don't enjoy what you do. The first thing to do is think long and hard about what you would enjoy doing.

You need to find what you love doing. Trust me I spent 10 years feeling "stuck" in a job a did not like. You need to find out what are your natural talents and abilities (everyone has them). What do you enjoy doing? What would you do even if you weren't paid to do it? What are some of the things that come naturally to you, something that you find easy but others would have a hard time accomplishing.

Find a job you love and you will never have to work for the rest of your life.

Would being a electrician make you happy? Would it be a satisfy job? If yes, then go for it. But you don't want to start a new career only to find yourself "stuck" again in a few years.

Most people don't really like their jobs, they show up everyday because they've got bills to pay. They spend their days dreaming about what they wish they could be doing. Don't be like those people.

Discover your natural talents and abilities first.

cheers,
Kanwal


----------



## ThomasWinfrey

SimplyInvesting said:


> Hi bpcrally,
> 
> You might be feeling "stuck" because you don't enjoy what you do. The first thing to do is think long and hard about what you would enjoy doing.
> 
> You need to find what you love doing. Trust me I spent 10 years feeling "stuck" in a job a did not like. You need to find out what are your natural talents and abilities (everyone has them). What do you enjoy doing? What would you do even if you weren't paid to do it? What are some of the things that come naturally to you, something that you find easy but others would have a hard time accomplishing.
> 
> Find a job you love and you will never have to work for the rest of your life.
> 
> Would being a electrician make you happy? Would it be a satisfy job? If yes, then go for it. But you don't want to start a new career only to find yourself "stuck" again in a few years.
> 
> Most people don't really like their jobs, they show up everyday because they've got bills to pay. They spend their days dreaming about what they wish they could be doing. Don't be like those people.
> 
> Discover your natural talents and abilities first.
> 
> cheers,
> Kanwal


Yeah, I think so.


----------



## ctc323

You are only 24, so you still have time!


----------



## yyz

Nope actually 29 now that a 5 year old thread was dug up


----------



## agent99

It may not be easy for a while, but doing what it takes to become an electrician would be a good move if you are so inclined. 

There are various levels of electrical work. Residential stuff would be at lower end. Then commercial but mostly buildings. Then industrial. Latter could for example mean working in complex plants such as Nuclear, chemical etc. So choosing where to do an apprenticeship could be an important step. Many shops are unionized, so you can look up what they get paid. But they make more if they work overtime, holidays etc.

As a project engineer, I worked with various trades. Seemed to me the Electrical & instrumentation guys were always the smartest - sort of an elite trade.


----------



## agent99

yyz said:


> Nope actually 29 now that a 5 year old thread was dug up


Still selling cars? Or did you make a change?


----------



## turnbr

*2017 update*



bpcrally said:


> So Friday night I had the opportunity to talk to an electrician. He does mostly industrial stuff and was able to give me a couple hours of his time to talk about the process, job itself etc. The only thing is, he's Union, so some of the things would be different than going non union. He's not a huge pro-union guy, it's just how he got in, and he said it works for him.
> 
> Anyways I'm still sure I want to get into this. And now this guy might see about helping. He wanted me to decided which way id like to go, and do some research. He said if it was union, he'll talk to his boss. He said if I want to go non-union, he knows some guys and will talk to them.
> 
> He figures nobody will be hiring until the new year either way, which is fine. So we'll see what happens.


Hi bpcrally, I am looking to get into electrical work as a late life 2nd career. Can you supply any updates from the last few years ? did it work out for you ? 
Are you happy ? Any do's and don'ts to share ? Thanks


----------



## yyz

It's been over 5 years since the OP posted in this thread I think it's safe to say he's moved on


----------

